# Hello and Portugal property Q



## Rusty84 (May 2, 2011)

Hi forumites

I have a possibility of getting a job in Quinta Do Lago and I was wondering if anyone knew of any decent property search site so I can have a look into what you can get for your money over there? If I was to get this job I would have to start in July so it does not leave much time to get things sorted out. 

On a slightly different matter does anyone know if you can just take your UK car over there and use that? If so what is the driving time from the UK? I have two dogs to take with me so it might be easier to drive them down rather than pay the huge airfares and put them under extra stress.

Any help gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Rusty84 (May 2, 2011)

Tiago said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just remember that if you wish to bring your dogs back to the UK they need to have rabies vaccines, blood test 3 weeks later and they will only be allowed back 6 months after this (if they pass the test).
> 
> ...


Hi Tiago

Thanks for that. Is Portugal not part of the pet passport? If the countries are part of that then they dont need any quarantine. 

I will see if I get the job and then will defo look at that property. 

Thanks 
Russell


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Rusty84 said:


> Hi Tiago
> 
> Thanks for that. Is Portugal not part of the pet passport? If the countries are part of that then they dont need any quarantine.
> 
> ...


EU is all part of pet passport scheme go to the DEFRA site for full information. it's more difficult returning them to UK than exporting.

Property all types and regions Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário, rentals you need local estate agents.

Car you can keep in Portugal a maximum of 183 days in any 12 months, might be slightly different if your employed here. It must be road legal in UK to be legal here. You'll need a green Card from insurers. 
Driving down about 2,200km from Calais, 1 person driving, I do it in 3 days.


----------



## Tiago (Apr 24, 2011)

Rusty84 said:


> Hi Tiago
> 
> Thanks for that. Is Portugal not part of the pet passport? If the countries are part of that then they dont need any quarantine.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,

All you need to take out your dogs to Portugal is to have them vaccinated against Rabies. However, if you wish to bring them back to the UK, then a blood test from 3 weeks after the vaccination is required. If they pass the blood test, they will be allowed back in the UK 6 months after the date of the blood sampling. 

Hope this helps,
Tiago


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Tiago said:


> Hi Russell,
> 
> All you need to take out your dogs to Portugal is to have them vaccinated against Rabies. However, if you wish to bring them back to the UK, then a blood test from 3 weeks after the vaccination is required. If they pass the blood test, they will be allowed back in the UK 6 months after the date of the blood sampling.
> 
> ...


Check DEFRA site it is not as easy as that, must have passport, must be chipped


----------



## Tiago (Apr 24, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Check DEFRA site it is not as easy as that, must have passport, must be chipped


Yes, you are right. A passport is needed as is a microchip. But those can be sorted in 5 minutes, you won't have to wait 6 months to get them done. By all means check with DEFRA, but I'm a vet and know what I'm talking about. In my experience, what gets people is the 6 months wait between the blood test and being allowed to bring pets back into the UK. All the rest, your vet will sort out.

Cheers,
Tiago


----------



## Frogshower (May 2, 2011)

Having been a lurker on this forum for a long time I just wanted to clarify a few points re bringing a dog or pet to Portugal.

If the pet has a valid passport then the transit between EU countries, providing it's innoculations for rabies (with supporting blood test results for up to six months prior are provided) are up to date is relatively simple. 

The pet will, however have to have an anti-parasite injection not more than 48 hours and not less than 24 hours before entering the UK.

I hope this helps but would recommend if you are considering bringing any pet to Portugal to take a look at the DEFRA website as not all animals are suited to the climate here whether you like it or not.


----------

